# Encontro de Meteorologia no Porto



## Miguel96 (29 Nov 2014 às 19:26)

Para quando um encontro de meteorologistas amadores no Porto????

Alguém que organize


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Nov 2014 às 17:49)

Porque é que não organizas tu? Já que és o interessado.


----------

